# several issues???help???



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I have had Lena and Sonic since 6/29/12. is there a way to get them to stop from making their quills go in all directions so its harder for me to pick them up. Sonic does it more then Lena. Sonic will put his head down and make his quills go over his face and he will charge at me. Lena some times does that. I am able to pick up Lena easier then Sonic. Sonic will smell me and then he sometimes tries to bite me. Lena does try to bite me as well. she does the same thing smelling me and then tries to bite. they are grumpy hedges. also Lena has been scratching at the bottom of her cage to the point were I cant sleep. this morning I actually left my room and slept in the living room. what can I do to get them to stop these things? 

I have slept with fleece and I have been taking them out for an hour a day.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:/ Unfortunately if your hedgies are just naturally grumpy there's not much you can do to change their personalities. If bonding doesn't help their attitude with you all you can do is just accept that as part of who they are. To help when bonding though you should try picking them up with a blanket or piece of fleece. Their quills go in all directions because that is just the way they go naturally when feeling defensive. Try whispering to them gently before you bring them out, so they get used to your voice and know you're there.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

A week and a half isn't very long when it comes to hedgehog bonding time. If I remember correctly, yours came from a previous owner? Depending on how well they were socialized before you got them, they may take a long time to become comfortable with you, and they very well may always be "grumpy" to some extent. The best you can do is to be patient and continue to handle them every day, regardless of the grump. Every hedgehog is different, and what works for one might not work for another. You can try things like having one in your lap (in a bag or under a blanket) while you do other things, feeding them a special treat only outside of the cage so they'll associate it with you, or laying in a playpen (or small, hedgie-safe room like a bathroom) - see if they'll explore or even climb on you if you stay still and don't try to initiate anything. Hedgehogs that haven't been well socialized tend to be especially defensive, so it can help to just sit with them without trying to touch them or hold them, since that can trigger an instinctive fear/defensive response. If they're given the chance to relax and investigate you at their own pace, without being forced into it, it might help them figure out that you're not a threat. Keep in mind, though, that they may never be "friendly" hedgehogs, which is often the case for hedgehogs that have come from a less-than-ideal previous situation. Stay optimistic and try to appreciate the little triumphs, no matter how small. Good luck!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

the girl I got them from said that they were played with all the time and that they are friendly. once they are out of their cage I am able to touch them and they walk on my hands. and when I give them a bath I am able to touch them and they are calm.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

licking then biting doesn't necessarily mean hog is mean. my female does it all the time because she loves to anoint things (like my hand). 

some tips. get a blanket/towel for them to hide in/under when your holding them. many hedgehogs don't like to be pet so dont be alarmed if petting gets you quilled. also would recommend leaving a tshirt of yours in their cages so they get used to your smell. dont get discouraged! they will loosen up in time


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I have been sleeping with fleece and then putting it in their cages. I am able to give them loving when I give them a bath. i just got done with lenas bath cause she got poop on her feet and belly. I am going to be giving sonic one as well.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I gave sonic a bath he wasnt as dirty as lena was. they seem to like baths.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Be careful not to give baths too often, even if they like them. Hedgies are prone to dry skin, and baths dry their skin out even more, so it's best to keep full baths to no more than a couple times a month.  For poopy feet/legs, it's alright to bathe them more often, you just don't want to get their entire body and back wet.


----------



## zookeep (May 8, 2012)

Regarding the digging (which is what the scratching probably is) do you have a pile of fleece scraps or a dig box with rocks for Lena? My Arya LOVES to burrow/dig and so I put her mealies and some of her dry kibble in the rocks for her to find and she likes to burrow in her fleece too. She has to have her bed just so before she'll sleep and so she'll dig and pull her fleece and sleeping bag around until she's happy with it. Lena may be trying to do the same thing. What substrate do you have her on? If she's liner diving you can try velcro on the edges to keep her on top of it which will eliminate the scratching noise. Hope I was of some help. =]


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I had paper pellets in the cages. but I switched to fleece in Lena's cage. she has a box with a blanket and fleece in it to sleep in. and there is fleece on the bottom of her cage. In Sonic's cage it has the pellets still till i am able to get more fleece to put at the bottom it is alot easier to clean the cages with the fleece. Is there any substrate that is better then others? the reason why I gave them a bath cause they were really dirty. they had poop on their feet,belly and they had food & bedding in their quills.


----------

